# Joke: I think you're the father of one of my kids....



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices a beautiful woman wave at him and say hello. He's rather taken aback, because he can't place where he knows her from. So he says, "Do you know me?"

To which she replies, "I think you're the father of one of my kids."

Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife and says, "My God, are you the stripper from my bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table with all my buddies watching, while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery???"

She looks into his eyes and calmly says, "No, I'm your son's math teacher."


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Very funny! :lol:


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Very funny. :lol: Here's one back at you.

"Now You Know"


One of the local television stations in South Louisiana actually aired this
interview with a black woman from New Orleans.


The interviewer was a woman from a Boston affiliate. She asked the black 
woman how such total and complete devastation of the churches in the area
had affected their lives.


Without hesitation, the woman replied, "I don't know about all those other
people, but we haven't gone to Churches in years. 

We gets our chicken from Popeye's." :grin:


----------



## paulc (Nov 28, 2006)

very funny like it !


----------

